# Thrown from horse.....



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Horse is a female 9 year old Percheron/Thoroughbred cross. In the barn with 3 other horses at night.

On Thursday, saddled her up (Western) and took her into the sand arena with the owner. Oh, she was lunged for about 15 minutes before hand, because she was being sassy. Ok, I get on and walk her around a little. Owner wants me to trot her. But, she acts spooked, so I don't ask her to trot. I continue to walk her and reverse direction (she is blind in one eye) so that I can walk along the fence. Get to end of arena, turn her and continue to walk. on a figure 8 pattern, across the center of arena, to the left side. I ask her to trot and she bucks and bolts, and off I go. 

So I lay there a little bit, getting my wind back, hurting. But, I get up and get the horse and I get back on. I intend to walk only, but the owner would like me to try to trot her again. So, up i go, slowly, and i shorten up my hold on the reigns. We walk a little. She seems tense. Figure 8 pattern and then, i ask her to trot and she BOLTS again, racing for the far end of the arena.. She unseats me and off I go again....

(I had a helmet on, but ended up with whiplash concussion:stars::stars:, sever bruising and swelling to my lower back and buttocks and hip. no broken bones).

What would cause her to bolt twice? Barn sour? Me? The weather? 

Now I am afraid of riding again, especially her. I am a novice rider, and I have ridden her with no issue three other times this past three months.


Any advice? I am the one responsible for feeding and cleaning the barn of these 4 horses and I am now leery of handling them....

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I wouldn't be concerned about handling the horses on the ground for feeding and stall cleaning. Bucking is not an indication a horse has suddenly 'gone rogue'. If the weather was cool/windy and particularly if they had been stalled during some bad weather, that could contribute to some unruly behavior especially under saddle, but it is unlikely to cause them to kick, bite or jerk away from you, particularly if you are paying attention while you are handling them.

Weather ... and confinement ... could well have something to do with the horse bucking. If the mare was acting up while she was being lunged, that would have been a warning sign and the indications of tenseness and spookiness would have been another. You don't say if she'd been stalled for any length of time, if she's turned out regularly for exercise and if she's been ridden regularly by someone else, all of which would contribute to the issues, but I would definitely not ask a novice rider to trot a horse under these circumstances.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

SFM in KY said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about handling the horses on the ground for feeding and stall cleaning. Bucking is not an indication a horse has suddenly 'gone rogue'. If the weather was cool/windy and particularly if they had been stalled during some bad weather, that could contribute to some unruly behavior especially under saddle, but it is unlikely to cause them to kick, bite or jerk away from you, particularly if you are paying attention while you are handling them.
> 
> Weather ... and confinement ... could well have something to do with the horse bucking. If the mare was acting up while she was being lunged, that would have been a warning sign and the indications of tenseness and spookiness would have been another. You don't say if she'd been stalled for any length of time, if she's turned out regularly for exercise and if she's been ridden regularly by someone else, all of which would contribute to the issues, but I would definitely not ask a novice rider to trot a horse under these circumstances.


That, and being blind in one eye, you never know what she may have seen out of the "good"eye, something blowing in the wind, something moving that you did not even see, but a horse with one eye can't see at all what is happening on that one side, and ANY sudden even a tiny movement could have sent here into a buck.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

spring fever ... 

affects many an otherwise sane lovely horse

when you lunge her were you in same place as the bolt buck? if not and you are game to ride her again make sure you work her around the ring not just in one spot

and work her - do transitions, changes in circle size - make her check in with you 

if you choose to get on her the person on the horses back controls what the horse does - you've got the most information about how she feels


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a novel idea. Next time have the owner ride the sassy spooky horse first. Lunge her 15 minutes then let the owner ride her at a good trot for about 1/2 hour with lots of transitions and such. If horse bucks owner off..have owner continue to trot horse for another 30 minutes or so..doing transitions and lots of big circles and figure 8's. 
Once owner has ridden horse and it is responsive and calm ..enjoy your ride.
The first time horse got you off it found out it could. Second time was just an instant replay. Have fun!


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

Little_Bit_Red said:


> Horse is a female 9 year old Percheron/Thoroughbred cross. In the barn with 3 other horses at night.
> 
> On Thursday, saddled her up (Western) and took her into the sand arena with the owner. Oh, she was lunged for about 15 minutes before hand, because *she was being sassy*. Ok, I get on and walk her around a little. Owner wants me to trot her. .


Sounds like she wasn't ready to ride. Why did the owner insist you trot? Why didn't the owner ride her?

Your a novice, you missed the signs. If a horse isn't ready to listen don't mount.

Period,


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I am a novice as well but after 3 months intensive trail riding I was thrown twice. Finally i tried bareback and all of a sudden things became so clear and never got thrown since.. If you ever have a chance(with a good horse) to try it, i highly recommend it.
My teacher was a 1/8 Arab thoroughbred with a bit of an attitude LOL


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

lamoncha lover said:


> I have a novel idea. Next time have the owner ride the sassy spooky horse first. Lunge her 15 minutes then let the owner ride her at a good trot for about 1/2 hour with lots of transitions and such. If horse bucks owner off..have owner continue to trot horse for another 30 minutes or so..doing transitions and lots of big circles and figure 8's.
> Once owner has ridden horse and it is responsive and calm ..enjoy your ride.
> The first time horse got you off it found out it could. Second time was just an instant replay. Have fun!


Exactly!
Lessons gone bad are hard to get over. Twice in the same lesson, awful. I would have walked the horse a long time before I would have repeated the trot that had just set her off. But this is all arm chair quarterbacking. If she would have behaved the second time, we would have thought the owner's advice was correct. Perhaps. But as I was reading your story, I was going "No, No!" before I got to the disastrous, yet predictable results.

My first horse a 4 year old Percheron mare, was green broke. I had ridden her a few times, draft horse bridle and bailer twine reins, bareback. I was impressed at how fast this big horse could gallop. I had some friends stop over, parked just past the driveway. I got my mare out and proceeded to show them how fast she was. Up the road we went with me hanging on for dear life. At over an 1/8th mile up the road, I turned her around and we raced back towards my friends. I was trying to get her to gallop past the parked pickup truck, but she wasn't getting over. I kept pulling to the left, but she was headed towards the bed of the truck. I leaned towards the left, expecting any moment that she would heed my rein work. I also planned my trajectory if she did leap into the truck bed. But, only a few feet from the truck, she planted her feet and turned into the driveway on the right. The sudden change in speed, threw me up the horses neck. When she turned opposite the direction I was leaning, threw me off the horse. However, I was far enough up her neck, I was able to spin upside-down, with my legs tightly wrapped around her throat latch. She stopped in the barn yard and I uncoupled my legs and dropped easily onto the ground. "Ta-Da". Do not gallop a green horse towards the barn. That was thirty years ago, but I've learned a bunch of stuff since then, some the hard way. 

I hope you make a rapid and complete recovery.


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks guys.....

ok, owner's back was hurting, we were going to ride together, her on another horse, because Hope is usually the gentle one, lol.

The horses are normally turned out every day, unless it's a cold rainy day. So, they were out the day before, BUT this was a really nice day, so maybe she was feisty to just play.

Ok, thanks all. You are correct. I should have noticed she wasn't 'into' being ridden that day.

And, i know, i do need to take some classes. I just don't have the money.

hmmm....just so odd.


Oh, last question - do horses 'feel' remorse? Like, because she threw me? Just wondered.....lol


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

haypoint said:


> Exactly!
> Lessons gone bad are hard to get over. Twice in the same lesson, awful. I would have walked the horse a long time before I would have repeated the trot that had just set her off. But this is all arm chair quarterbacking. If she would have behaved the second time, we would have thought the owner's advice was correct. Perhaps. But as I was reading your story, I was going "No, No!" before I got to the disastrous, yet predictable results.
> 
> 
> I hope you make a rapid and complete recovery.


Haypoint - you are SO right! I should have heeded my own thoughts, and NOT trotted that second time. I didn't feel secure, and I know she wasn't feeling right - her ears were all over the place (not flat back, though)...

I will also note that she is usually English ridden and reigned, which is not something I am familiar with. I only know Western and neck reigning. So that puts me at a disadvantage. 

My tailbone is hurting today, all swollen of course, and PURPLE PURPLE PURPLE.... 

I am wondering how long it will take for the swelling to go down and the color to dissipate.

Thanks Haypoint, I hope my recovery is complete too and I am not left with any lasting issues....

My only worry now is blood clots....


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Little_Bit_Red said:


> Oh, last question - do horses 'feel' remorse? Like, because she threw me? Just wondered.....lol


more likely the horse feels victorious and now thinks that if asked to trot when he doesn't want to, the fix is to throw the rider. It has worked twice, why not 3 times. 

This is not a horse for a novice rider.


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

CesumPec said:


> more likely the horse feels victorious and now thinks that if asked to trot when he doesn't want to, the fix is to throw the rider. It has worked twice, why not 3 times.
> 
> This is not a horse for a novice rider.


OH NO! The owner is going to ride her and work her before I go anywhere near Hope again..... 

This is also what I am afraid of - that she will remember and do it again. I can't take another fall like what I did....

I mean, i am not a little girl, I am 41, not in super shape, a bit overweight... I don't want to be thrown again....ever....

The bruise is creeping into my other side - meaning that fully one half of my bottom is double in size and purple, and now so is my lower back. AND it's all creeping to my left side.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

no she likely doesn't feel remorse - nor does she feel victorious 
she may wonder what happened but i suspect if anything she wonders why you did a rapid dismount


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

brody said:


> no she likely doesn't feel remorse - nor does she feel victorious
> she may wonder what happened but i suspect if anything she wonders why you did a rapid dismount


Ironically, Hope came up to me the first time I was thrown....she was quite concerned. The second time - nope, she was scared to come near me.....


----------



## SSacres (Mar 13, 2011)

Had she ever been ridden with the western saddle that you were using? Since you mentioned she is normally ridden English, could be a poor fitting saddle that hurt, which would explain her change in behavior.
Just a thought and hope you recoup quickly.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

It's been my experience that anything a horse does successfully three times is a learned behavior. This is true to both good or bad lessons. There could be any number of reasons this mare bucked but I would first suspect spring hormones. I always expect an attitude with mares in spring season.

Hope you heal quickly. I bruised my tailbone recently and it took a couple of weeks before I could sit without major discomfort. 

Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If the horse was trained and ridden English and you were not posting but ridding the trot it may have confused her.
I will not ride a horse unless the owner rides it first. I saw a friend get on a strange horse she was asked by the owner to ride. The horse went over backwards on her and she broke her hip. My motto is show me don't tell me, unless you are paying me. When I'm ridding, I'm in charge.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

If your tailbone is purple, I'd be concerned about it being broken. There is not much to do if it is broken but it will make a difference on how quickly you try to ride again - or do anything to irritate the area.

ICE it. 20 on, 20 off. Don't do heat anytime soon despite the idea of ice for the first 24 hours thing. Both my orthopedist and physical therapist said that as long as there is swelling, you do ice unless you are specifically told otherwise. Ice will help most with the pain as well.

My guess is that she was sassy and not worked down enough and then something caught her eye and got her going. 15 minute lunging is not nearly enough for a sassy horse. I've had to lunge for 45 minutes to an hour for a horse I used to ride and even then he still had some get up and go! But for the guy I ride now, 30 minutes is usually a good amount with a lot of cantering. 

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Glad you were not seriously hurt. It could have been so much worse. I'm curious why the owner wanted you to trot this horse you had ridden before. I have to wonder if it was something the horse had done before and she though she better check to see if the horse would do it again before heading out on the trails.

Horses don't get to tell us they don't want to be messed with on any given day. You can teach a horse very bad things if you let them get away with bad behavior by thinking they are just not in the mood. No horse really wants to be pulled from a warm stall or away from pasture to go work. 

Lunging can be a good tool; but rather than using it just to work off excess energy, you can also use it to get the horse's attention on you and have it listening. I will use it on a young and/or green horse to make sure I have their full attention and that horse is ready to go to work. I don't think I have ever had to work them on the lunge more than 10 minutes. 

I don't think you need to worry about handling them on the ground if they have not shown any problems so far.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Another thing - if you hit your head with your helmet, you need to replace your helmet.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry you had a painful dismount. Welcome to the club! It happens. Comes with the territory. Now you will need to regain your confidence before you ride that horse again. Work with her on the ground before you get up in the saddle again. Longeing alone is of debatable merit, in my eyes, as a means of settling a horse prior to riding. You need to engage the horse's respect and brain. Making them go in a circle doesn't necessarily do that. In fact, you can sometimes end up with a more anxious horse after longeing. A little bit of round-penning with direction changes will usually do more for a horse's compliance than longeing. Or ground-driving through obstacles. Or just some in-hand work. But most of this is not for a novice. I'm afraid you might need a different steed until your confidence is built back up again. You need to be paired with a horse that doesn't need you to tune it up before you mount.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

If a horse is full of buckshot and vinegar and antsy and sassy, then 15 minutes of lunging just warms up the muscles for the big fight. The owner put you in this position, you're obviously not ready for anything but a well mannered, calm horse. Now you're scared. I'd reconsider my trust in the owner far more than my trust in horses. 

No, the horse doesn't feel remorse, ever. It's an animal, best to get used to the idea. You need to become the boss in the relationship.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

DaniR1968 said:


> Lunging can be a good tool; but rather than using it just to work off excess energy, you can also use it to get the horse's attention on you and have it listening. I will use it on a young and/or green horse to make sure I have their full attention and that horse is ready to go to work. I don't think I have ever had to work them on the lunge more than 10 minutes.


I couldn't agree with this more. It's really just a matter of getting them paying attention and softening in the mind and body. Lunging to tire them out is pretty useless in my mind.


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

someone mentioned saddle fit.. that would be a great start. also bridle fit. does she have her wolf teeth? (yeah, most horses have head issues, but there is always one!) There could also be soundness issues, too. Had a horse that was navicular and was fine at the walk and trot, but bucked like the dickens to ask for a canter! 

i would be doing some long lining... you can ask for any gait while asking for bending as well as turning. 

as for your confidence.... id be looking for some lessons.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

levi1739 said:


> It's been my experience that anything a horse does successfully three times is a learned behavior. This is true to both good or bad lessons. There could be any number of reasons this mare bucked but I would first suspect spring hormones. I always expect an attitude with mares in spring season.
> 
> Hope you heal quickly. I bruised my tailbone recently and it took a couple of weeks before I could sit without major discomfort.
> 
> ...


All such incidents like this are bad. Horses are smart and remember bad lessons. A runaway horse will be a danger for a long time, until enough good lessons overshadow that one exciting out of control moment. I strive to never have a time where the horse takes control. Much of my experience is with Draft Horses. When they are small, I teach them I am stronger than them. As they grow, they assume I can still overpower them. An opportunity to test their strength against mine, results in the much more dangerous horse. In early training, I try to anticipate what they are getting ready to do and issue a command ahead of that. So, it is my command, not their idea. 
Trust your instincts. Lots of small lessons beats rapid progression that results in an accident every time. 
Horses are dangerous. A few years ago, a teenager, riding a borrowed horse, simply fell of, hit her head on the pavement and died. I think we have all had some close calls. The key is to limit the opportunity for trouble.
Hope you recover completely.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I use a long line to see where my horse's mind is. they will generally tell you pretty honestly. that is where experience shows up too--you learn to read those signals. my old solid boy still will buck on occasions. not much but enough to be a problem. so I do a few circles on a line before mounting. then maybe once seated, I'll flex him, back him, a small cirlce off my leg. this all isn't to 'warm him up' or burn the edge off, its just to tell me where his mind is (it can also bring his mind onto me better), and then I know what kind of mood he's in, and how I should plan to handle him. 

none of our others need this, but copper does. that's just part of the deal in having him for my horse. its a pretty good deal in the long run, as once he's good, he's super, but I don't like those surprises. as a novice, I would want to do this for all horses til I have more experience. it certainly wouldn't hurt anything.

I agree, trust yourself! you knew better than to get on again, or at least trot again. and I agree with the other posted too, show me don't tell me, let the owner ride first, sore or not. if she could ride, and hope was the quiet one, then getting her going for you should've been easy enough. if she was planning to go riding, I do not see why you are the bruised up one? I am happy tho that that's all you have, but listen to yourself next time.


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

ok, OMG, that one about the girl who fell and died from internal bleeding - freaked me out! I should have gone straight to the ER, but I didn't. Tried to 'walk it off' - went to the owners house, showered, got some water, laid down. Got really uncomfortable, then nauseous, sweating (sweat dripping down my face), so we went to hospital. This was about 2 hours after the toss-off. Wrong, I know now. 

The hospital didn't even check my head or eyes or anything. Just x-rayed my pelvis. No breaks at all.

Still doing ice 20 on 20 off, NO HEAT yet. Still plenty of swelling, but it has gone down. And, I guess, if i had a concussion, I am better now.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

last time I came off bad....I had similar symptoms. I managed to get home..bout passing out, sick, sweating, with exreme pain. Called the ambulance but then sent them away. drove to the dr,,who thought I was having a heart attack. Scared the fire out of them. Pain will make ya look that way.
Nothing broken....it's just a side effect of an ungraceful splat!
Hope you feel better soon. Imagine we have all been there


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Hospitals... at least the ones I have dealt with... do not treat horse back riders well.
They consider us stupid and not worth caring for.

Just take it easy for awhile.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, I am sorry to hear about your unplanned dismount and hope you are on the mend. 

First of all -- don't forget -- that helmet needs to be replaced. They are only designed to protect your head *once*. After that they are no good.

I'm glad you have no broken bones but be careful and take it slow. Tailbone injuries are difficult (I've never had one myself but my best friend did). They take a long time to fully heal because you can re-injure them easily.

As for the horse and her behavior - you haven't really described her training and experience, because that would make a difference (in my mind) as to *why* she acted like she did. E.g. if she is a "green broke" horse that is primarily used on trails, and gets ridden once or twice a month....then that explains pretty much everything. She's not in consistent work, not necessarily trained for arena work, and not really suited for novice lessons even if she is normally *quiet*.

If, however, she is a well-used lesson horse that gets ridden 1-2 times a day, five times a week by novice riders -- I would look for either symptoms of pain or presume that something may have scared her outside (which, doesn't actually mean the was something there, of course). Horses are prey animals and if they feel threatened (even if by a plastic bag), they may consider bolting.

Take your time getting back on - my younger dd took a decent fall a couple of years ago and she isn't always ready to ride. I don't push it, because horses can sense that anxiety and it doesn't help. So don't feel pressured to get back on a horse until you WANT to - because that will help you feel confident, and that means a lot to the horse.

Take care!


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

OfftheGrid -

Thanks. She is a 9 year old, and isn't worked hardly at all. If she is used, those who ride have been riding for YEARS and they ride her English. I am a novice rider, and I was on a Western saddle that I have used with her before without issue.

i was taking instruction from the owner and the instructions were about how to hold reigns and leg position for English. 

So, of course, i am certain that my lack of knowledge about the proper ways to use my legs (heal down, press with calf, grip with thigh, sit on seat-bones) and my hands on the reigns (two hands, very short reigns, hands more forward on the neck, the way the reigns were in my hands...confused her and me...

Just 4 days after the accident, a knowledgeable rider rode Hope English-style and even jumped her over small jumps. She was not skittish, but she was 'lively', as the 14 year old rider said (who rides her BEAUTIFULLY).

Sigh - my pride was hurt after seeing the 14 yr old ride so well....

hope this gives insight...


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

You need to learn to land on your feet when executing a "flying" dismount that way it looks INTENTIONAL....hehehe no really... getting tossed is no fun...specially when we are no longer spring chickens. A bruised or broken tailbone is pure hell to live with. Been there done that. As to the horse....if this is not her usual behavior.... I would wonder about how well that saddle fit. Might have been fine at a walk and pinching the hell out of her when you shifted your weight asking for a trot.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope you heal quickly from that fall. I would definitely have the owner ride the horse in the same pattern and see from the ground what is happening.

I have been there too. I broke my tailbone into three pieces after landing on a rock.

It might be a good idea to ride a quieter horse until you get your confidence back. That horse will sense your nervousness.


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, absolutely. My confidence is shot, and I have never wanted to be wary around horses. Careful and alert, yes. Scared, no.

And now, I am scared. I absolutely cannot be thrown again. I can't. I went back to the ER last night because I was feeling so worn out and shaky, amongst a few other issues that I will not mention:hohum:. Anyway, they did an ekg, chest x-ray and drew blood. Due to the gigantic contusion on my posterior, and the swelling, I am right now, anemic. My hemacrit level is a 7, and they said it's supposed to be a 12.5. Sorry, tangent.

Anyway, yea, I am scared. Hope is such a BIG strong horse.......(sigh)....When I can afford it, I am going to take lessons...


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I rode for 35 years before I came off a horse. 
Took me a very long time to get over my fears. Though, I did not get back on the horse that I came off of.

It could of been, the Western saddle they have for her, didn't fit, cased her pain and her to dump you off. A good owner would of seen that the first time around, so she did you no favors.

If you want to keep trying to ride, find another stable, talk to the students, watch how their horse's behavior and how the instructor is.
Tell them what happened before and once you found the right school master to ride, just do super short lessons at a walk and go from there.

Me, I used Dyfra to get my braveness back. I trained her,,, she can be quite hot, but she knew I was hurt and was ever so careful with me.
She is an Icelandic... and all of 12.3 hands. 

Or, you could get yourself a miniature horse or two, teach them to pack and go hiking with them. 

((hugs))


----------



## Witterbound (Sep 4, 2007)

Find a different horse to ride. That one is not a.horse for a beginner.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I grew up hearing " there ain't a horse that can't be rode, there ain't a cowboy that can't be throwed". I got riding lessons for my 6th birthday. The first thing we did was learn to fall and practice, using old hunters. I don't think you could do that today and as dangerous as it sounds, no one was hurt in spite of the big horses and little kids. I have been thrown may times, and I can tell you why every time . Generally basically rider error.
You can learn to ride safely. Your instincts were good, the mistake was listening to your friend. The person on the horse can feel more than the person on the ground can normally see.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

How are you feeling, Little Bit Red?


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Molly Mckee said:


> How are you feeling, Little Bit Red?


Thanks for asking...I am on the mend, though I did return to the ER due to still feeling weak. Did some tests and due to the contusion, I am anemic right now, so that is why I still feel sooooo weak. 

I am still icing the contusion every day, and the contusion is still burning and uncomfortable...

But, that aside, I am on the mend. The doctors don't want me doing too much due to being anemic right now. And, no, i can't take iron supplements right now. i am resting and napping and trying to stay hydrated..... I'll keep everyone posted.

And, I hear everyone - I won't be getting on that horse again....not without having lessons on another horse with an actual trainer and a horse appropriate for my skill level....


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that this has developed into a real fear of falling. Falling is a part of riding and when you do get back into lessons talk with your instructor on learning HOW to fall. (keep in mind that falling off is WAY different than getting thrown.) Something else you might think about (although it wont help your BUTT) is getting a chest and back protector to go along with that helmet. I know that although I am proficient at riding I cannot stick a bucking horse...if the chest guards are good for grand Prix and rodeo riders they sure as heck are good enough for this out of shape almost 50 year old. I want all the protection for my bones that I can get!!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Little_Bit_Red, I could tell you how and why you came off but the mechanics of the event aren't really all that important. 

What is important is that you came off and you've been laid up so your mind is currently working against you. You're relatively inexperienced so you would have been a fairly timid rider, which also contributed to you coming off the horse but now that gives a person time to mull over the fear factor way too much, which causes the problem to continue to develop. You're far better to concentrate on what you could have done to bring the situation under control than on how little control you had in that particular situation.


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

wr said:


> Little_Bit_Red, I could tell you how and why you came off but the mechanics of the event aren't really all that important.
> 
> What is important is that you came off and you've been laid up so your mind is currently working against you. You're relatively inexperienced so you would have been a fairly timid rider, which also contributed to you coming off the horse but now that gives a person time to mull over the fear factor way too much, which causes the problem to continue to develop. You're far better to concentrate on what you could have done to bring the situation under control than on how little control you had in that particular situation.


Ok, running with your line of thinking.....

Yes, i am inexperienced - i am only a pleasure rider, never owned horses and only rode at places that offered very well-minding horses. But i have done better in other situations when the horses got feisty. I can only guess it's due to the length of time it's been since I rode.

I don't know if the Western saddle was a good fit for the horse - just used what the owner told me to.

The horse has been trained English - and I know zilch about English riding.


I am certain i gave her conflicting information with my body, hands and legs.

I was relatively comfortable with her, as I have ridden her before, so I wasn't scared of her.

The second time i got on, yes, i was nervous because i was hurting and Hope seemed agitated - her ears were back and then sorta all over. She didn't really want to walk or work at all, I could tell, and when she was sorta antsy, i should have just got off. So, yea, i missed the signals, listening to the owner instead.

I now really can't recall how i ended up off of her. 

I DID try to turn her, like i was told, to get her to stop - pulling on one side of the reigns to bring her nose to her side - but she was sooo strong, and she fought me on that....

so, that's all I know.

When I am healed up, I do intend to attempt riding again, with an instructor and perhaps one of their horses, if I can find a place I can afford...


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ive ridden since I was young, mostly hot QH. However, at some point I quit riding for about 10yrs. The first horse I jumped on when I started riding again zigged while I zagged and I found my self piled up..... It is a terrible thing for a rider to lose their confidence, and while I completely understand what you are going through (been there), In my mind right now you are your own worst enemy, you have gotten into your own head. You have made the statement several times that you CAN NOT BE THROWN AGAIN. Trust me.... you can. Every one who spends any time riding horses will be tossed, and most of us will be busted up pretty good at some point.

I dont mean to sound harsh because that is certainly not my intent, but like i said you seem so worried about being thrown again that I feel like it will translate into your future riding. Take this from a guy who has at some point been thrown from or fallen off of more horses that most people have sat. Find an old plug that you can ride with no issue, spend some time going through the motions, then in my opinion you need to get back on Hope and ride her. You will be amazed what it will do for YOUR confidence.

I hope you heal up nicely, and things work out for you.

Jim


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Little_Bit_Red said:


> Ok, running with your line of thinking.....
> 
> Yes, i am inexperienced - i am only a pleasure rider, never owned horses and only rode at places that offered very well-minding horses. But i have done better in other situations when the horses got feisty. I can only guess it's due to the length of time it's been since I rode.
> 
> ...


You know what, you can make yourself crazy trying to figure it out, but the bottom line is that horses are animals and have a mind of their own. Some have a good mind, and some have a wacky thought from time to time, some are downright nuts. You can try to figure out what *you* did wrong/right or did too late or whatever, but we really can't ever know what the horse was thinking.

So, I think the best thing is not to obsess about what did happen, but just to think about the future - what you *want* to do...(this is really important), and what you need to do so that you can do what you want.  

I've never been *thrown* from a horse. I've fallen off, yes - but not "thrown". Maybe I've been lucky, but I'm also cautious. I started riding as an adult also, so I don't have that fearless thing that teenagers might have. I took my first lesson when I had a 2 year old and a 5 year old at home, and always thought a lot about how they needed me. So I have proceeded cautiously; I don't ride crazies, I don't push my luck too much, and if I am unsure of what might happen...I tend to err on the side of caution.

That's what I suggest to you - there is no prize for getting there first, or being the bravest. Save up your money and find a good riding stable for lessons. In the meantime, do only what you find *fun* with horses - if that is just feeding over the fenceline - do it, and enjoy it. Don't push, don't rush, don't try to "fix" yourself. Fear is your worst enemy.

Once you are healed, you can also make yourself a better rider by strengthening your core. That is one reason beginner riders fall off - they are not strong enough to support the weight of their own body if they become off balance. Yoga and pilates are great for helping you become stronger - OFF the horse - which makes you a better rider when you get ON.

Personally, I wouldn't spend any time trying to figure out when you can ride this horse again. Maybe you can someday, maybe not....who cares? You only get one life - keep it safe and make sure you have fun. If you are scared or dread something - that is not FUN! Don't feel pressured to "get back on that horse" and prove anything.

Take care!


----------



## Little_Bit_Red (Nov 19, 2010)

Just an FYI - when I said I "CAN'T"" be thrown or fall from a horse again - Basically, what I meant is that this double throw hurt me SO MUCH, that I DON'T desire to go through that again. Ever. 

SIGH - but, yup, horses are animals and sometimes they are just gonna be animals.

I am not stressing on anything, just trying to heal...Still have a VERY LARGE seemingly swollen, painful lump on my posterior. My concern is that it is either a torn muscle or VERY LARGE blood-filled lump, not to mention a very sore tailbone.....

When the time is right, i will take lessons and, gods willing, ride BIG HOPE again!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Hope you get well soon. Getting thrown is just like that white in chicken poop, it's just part of it and no matter how gentle the horse is, they can decide in a flash to throw their rider.

Case in point, my new mare Josey, a very well behaved World Champion flat shod trail pleasure mare, ridden for years by all sorts of kids and adults, has never offered to buck. This past Sunday she didn't buck, she flat decided to just plop her big butt right down on the ground. Not a thing I could do about it but go right down with her and step off right before she laid over on her side.

No one got hurt, but there was no warning, it was just "one of those things". I got off, asked her to get up which she did, and I mounted and rode for awhile longer. 

I had a leg broken in October, my back went out in January and I am just recovering from both. Both horse related. I have ridden since age 9 and have owned and ridden horses all my life. Stuff happens. 

_Get some medical insurance _and find a competent professional instructor with a good reputation and expect to pay somewhere between 25-75.00 an hour for beginner lessons individually. Most pros will offer group lessons as well which are cheaper. There is generally nothing truer than "you get what you pay for" in lessons, except in the horse world. More expensive does not mean better. Just means more expensive. Get references and call them. check around with vets/farriers. They know who is good with beginners and who isn't.

Invest in a good helmet too. If you had one on and it was in your last fall, replace it. Even if it appears to be intact, if it hit the ground, it may be compromised. 

Get well soon, while you are healing you could watch some videos of lessons and start learning while healing. Seeing it done "right" on video is sometimes easier to understand that trying to "see" yourself in a lesson.


----------

